

Ask HN: Biggest problem in link sharing today? - jkaljundi

What's the biggest problem with link sharing today? Oversharing? Information overload? Categorization of feed items by topics, types, keywords and interests? Something else?<p>Do you something feel you'd like to share many more interesting items, but you're afraid to flood your friends feed on Twitter/Facebook/Google+ and get unfollowed/hidden?<p>What problem would you like to see solved in link sharing?
======
kingofspain
On the recipient end, what I'd like to see is some kind of central place I can
go to which stores all the links people have shared with my email/FB
profile/twitter etc. I can then sort through the list by date, category or
whatever. If I don't have an account already, I link my email/profile info and
it shows me the stuff waiting for me.

Obviously this would require some centralised service and for all sharing
services to integrate with it - so perhaps this isn't much use. I'd certainly
find it useful though. All these links pass me by if I'm busy.

~~~
andymurd
I second this but I'd love to sort/filter links by quality and/or relevance.
Some posts get superseded quickly (drop in relevance) or are debunked (drop in
quality) over time so bookmarks should not be just collect-and-forget.

I hope Avos.com is reading this stuff.

------
hasenj
I think often I just want to let people know that I stumbled upon something; I
don't really care if they actually check it out or not.

So, I don't quite like the FB way of listing all my links as posts. If it
would say something like "<Person's Name> has stumbled upon 5 links today,
click [here] to expand", I think that might be better.

I don't have a stumbled upon account (and I'm not entirely sure how that site
works).

~~~
jkaljundi
Something like Facebook shows album photos may be? Thumbnails next to each
other, with a headline like you suggested saying how many you have shared per
day?

Also I feel sharing should be one-click, something like Google +1, without the
need to fill any status/heading/description/tag fields.

------
viandante
The problem with links is quality and structure. If you are just wasting some
time on fb you don't need it, but if you are doing a research this is rather
useful. Yet, nobody does it.

I have been learning web development in python the last months and what I am
missing is a good way to keep truck of my sources and to share also. What if
somebody just learnt the same thing and has a handful collection of links? No
way he can share.

------
irisdai
Not just link sharing, all kinds of archiving job are still difficult.
Categorization by keywords labeling forces you work like a libarian. I usually
don't remember what tags I used the first time and can't find what I want.

